# SAT in 04 E60?



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

I have an 04 545, built in May. When I ordered it, I was told that SAT wasn't currently available with NAV (I have NAV), but that a software update was expected to allow for this.

Now they're telling me that my car doesn't have "SAT Prep", so it can't have SAT. I'm confused. Is the dealer at fault for not ordering the car with SAT Prep? Or, are 04's with SAT and NAV just something that can't be done?

Please let me know if anyone has heard of an 04 E60 with SAT and NAV.

Thanks!

- Dave


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Dave T said:


> I have an 04 545, built in May. When I ordered it, I was told that SAT wasn't currently available with NAV (I have NAV), but that a software update was expected to allow for this.
> 
> Now they're telling me that my car doesn't have "SAT Prep", so it can't have SAT. I'm confused. Is the dealer at fault for not ordering the car with SAT Prep? Or, are 04's with SAT and NAV just something that can't be done?
> 
> ...


I tought that the "Sat Prep" is just the antenna, cabling and brackets already in the car from factory for a quick dealer install of the tuner... :dunno:


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

That's what I thought, too - but did you think that it was an "option", or that all cars came that way. I thought it was an option, and that it was one that I'd ordered. The service guy is telling me it wasn't done to my car.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

Dave T said:


> That's what I thought, too - but did you think that it was an "option", or that all cars came that way. I thought it was an option, and that it was one that I'd ordered. The service guy is telling me it wasn't done to my car.


Sirius Prep is a factory only installed option. The dealership can still install a SAT system into your vehicle, which will interface with idrive, however the factory installed option costs $75, the dealership will charge appx $300 + the cost of the receiver, I believe it's an additional $595 for the receiver.
Had the Sirius Prep option been ordered/installed, you would have had to only purchase the receiver ($595), which basically "plugs in," along with a simple update to the idrive software.


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I have an 04 545, built in May. When I ordered it, I was told that SAT wasn't currently available with NAV (I have NAV), but that a software update was expected to allow for this.
> 
> Now they're telling me that my car doesn't have "SAT Prep", so it can't have SAT. I'm confused. Is the dealer at fault for not ordering the car with SAT Prep? Or, are 04's with SAT and NAV just something that can't be done?
> 
> ...


Sadly, there is no available solution because you have a pre Sept. '04 build date and NAV. Presently BMW has no fix for this problem. I'm in the same boat. Frustrating isn't it? :banghead:

Nick


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Boy, it really is, since I would have only had to wait another three months, and I could have had an 05. Have you heard any talk that this will be fixed eventually? Or, should give up hope.


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

kd2789mo said:


> Sirius Prep is a factory only installed option. The dealership can still install a SAT system into your vehicle, which will interface with idrive, however the factory installed option costs $75, the dealership will charge appx $300 + the cost of the receiver, I believe it's an additional $595 for the receiver.
> Had the Sirius Prep option been ordered/installed, you would have had to only purchase the receiver ($595), which basically "plugs in," along with a simple update to the idrive software.


WAIT! So the dealership will still do the 'sat prep' install for $300? I've got a 11/03 production e60 w/out the sat prep and w/out the NAV. I want sirius, but thought that the dealerships were saying "no" to getting it to work w/out the sat prep.


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave T said:


> Boy, it really is, since I would have only had to wait another three months, and I could have had an 05. Have you heard any talk that this will be fixed eventually? Or, should give up hope.


See the long sad story from my post yesterday:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80766


----------

